# USC Film & TV Production 2019



## MildTabasco (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi,

Who's applying to USC Film & TV Production this year? Let's kill some time here while we wait for results.


----------



## estherk (Dec 19, 2018)

i am. this is my third time (i suck at interviews so need to get better at that). good luck!!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Dec 19, 2018)

Second time! No interview last go around.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 1, 2019)

This is my first time applying as a grad student!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2019)

Be sure to add your application to the tracker if you haven't already! 

Application Tracker


----------



## estherk (Jan 7, 2019)

nevermind... i got off the waitlist for the spring semester. good luck everyone ?


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 9, 2019)

Congrats esther! Any news about when interviews start?


----------



## estherk (Jan 10, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Congrats esther! Any news about when interviews start?



thank you! no, i have no idea... it has only been 3 days into the semester so i am not very knowledgable about anything. you should look at the previous threads to see when interviews began!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2019)

estherk said:


> thank you! no, i have no idea... it has only been 3 days into the semester so i am not very knowledgable about anything. you should look at the previous threads to see when interviews began!


Earliest interview notification date was January 11th according to old application data that I put together in this article:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...


----------



## storyteller (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey everyone!
I am planning to apply this year for the Film Production MFA program and I'm already working on my application!
For the writing sample I've opted for the film concept (I already have a movie idea on my mind) but I was wondering about the format.
Does anyone know what USC is expecting, or has also submitted a film concept?


----------



## estherk (Jan 14, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am planning to apply this year for the Film Production MFA program and I'm already working on my application!
> For the writing sample I've opted for the film concept (I already have a movie idea on my mind) but I was wondering about the format.
> Does anyone know what USC is expecting, or has also submitted a film concept?



format isnt that important. i just wrote a synopsis outlining the structure and plot of the film. as long as you communicate your idea clearly it should be fine!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 15, 2019)

estherk said:


> format isnt that important. i just wrote a synopsis outlining the structure of the film. as long as you communicate your idea clearly it should be fine!


Hi Esther, congratulations on getting accepted to the program! This may sound like a weird question, but could you tell me what time of the day you received emails for your interview / final admission?


----------



## estherk (Jan 15, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Hi Esther, congratulations on getting accepted to the program! This may sound like a weird question, but could you tell me what time of the day you received emails for your interview / final admission?


thank you! hm, i've usually received e-mails from them during business hours, often in the afternoon PST.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 15, 2019)

estherk said:


> format isnt that important. i just wrote a synopsis outlining the structure and plot of the film. as long as you communicate your idea clearly it should be fine!


Thank you! & congrats on your acceptance!!


----------



## Deb F (Jan 20, 2019)

I am an international student and I received an interview email today, so stressful!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 20, 2019)

GegeFu said:


> I am an international student and I received an interview email today, so stressful!


Congratulations and best of luck for your interview! Are you a fall 2019 applicant? I didn't know they send out emails during weekends.


----------



## Deb F (Jan 20, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for your interview! Are you a fall 2019 applicant? I didn't know they send out emails during weekends.



Yes i am a fall 2019 applicant. It seems that it is not an official interview? The professor emailed me at 22 pm.


----------



## JoannaFern (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi everyone! I just got reached out to by a professor for an interview. He mentioned it would only be a couple of minutes/a few quick questions, and naturally, I'm immediately overthinking. Has anybody here had an interview and what do they generally ask? Does anybody have some tips for me? Thanks so much.


----------



## happiernow (Jan 20, 2019)

JoannaFern said:


> Hi everyone! I just got reached out to by a professor for an interview. He mentioned it would only be a couple of minutes/a few quick questions, and naturally, I'm immediately overthinking. Has anybody here had an interview and what do they generally ask? Does anybody have some tips for me? Thanks so much.



I found an old thread [here] from applicants from the Fall 2018 application process where people talk about their interviews. It seems like it's pretty informal and used as a way to get a sense of who you are. One person mentions that the professor told them the call/interview would have no bearings on their decision.


----------



## estherk (Jan 20, 2019)

the interviews are pretty informal. i was told that having one was not a guarantee of being admitted. a lot of the questions were pretty typical of what you would expect from an interview, such as - what filmmakers inspire you? what films do you want to make? why usc?

they also ask about how you plan on paying for the program.

overall it seemed like they want to get a sense of who you are and reach out if they liked your application but they need more info about you. good luck!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

estherk said:


> i was told that having one was not a guarantee of being admitted.


I would have thought that was obvious!  Silly that they have to tell people that.


----------



## estherk (Jan 20, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I would have thought that was obvious!  Silly that they have to tell people that.



yeah it was an odd comment to receive.


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 21, 2019)

Still haven't gotten an any requests, I don't think they've even watched my film yet, so I think they're still going through the apps (I hope)

BTW are you guys talking about the MFA or BA?


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 21, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Still haven't gotten an any requests, I don't think they've even watched my film yet, so I think they're still going through the apps (I hope)
> 
> BTW are you guys talking about the MFA or BA?


 MFA, this thread is in the graduate forum.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2019)

FYI To see how many people applied to a certain program in the tracker use the advanced search and choose the current Application period. Here's the results for usc film 2019:

Search results for query: Usc film

Add your USC application as soon as you can to help everyone keep track. More features hopefully coming soon to make the built in application tracker even better.


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Chris, will try it out!


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 22, 2019)

Got an interview!


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 22, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> MFA, this thread is in the graduate forum.


Oh right, haha.


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 22, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Got an interview!


Congrats!


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 22, 2019)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 22, 2019)

Congrats to everyone with interviews!


----------



## monalisacinema (Jan 24, 2019)

I received an "interview" on January 10th, although it was not much of an interview at all. It completely caught me off guard that I had received at call from USC... he was a professor who had, as indicated above, "wanted to get a feel" for who the real person was behind my application. The professor mentioned that I was not guaranteed admission at that time, but claimed he was very impressed with my application. I'm not sure how good those odds are, now I am very nervous with the plain possibility being accepted, whereas before the call, I felt I had no chance at all!! Does anybody have any info about this stage?


----------



## monalisacinema (Jan 24, 2019)

I forgot to mention, I received the call out of the blue. No preparations, no thinking, no email. Just a call with the caller ID from Los Angeles, CA. Be on the lookout ppl you probs don't wanna miss that call lol


----------



## osmosisjonesiz (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey guys, new to the forum but just wanting to chime in and mention that I just had my interview this morning after receiving a notification two days ago. Wishing everyone luck with their pending interviews!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2019)

osmosisjonesiz said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum but just wanting to chime in and mention that I just had my interview this morning after receiving a notification two days ago. Wishing everyone luck with their pending interviews!


How'd it go? Anything interesting or unexpected that they asked you?


----------



## osmosisjonesiz (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> How'd it go? Anything interesting or unexpected that they asked you?


 Hoping it went well! I was a bit nervous but the professor that interviewed me was super friendly! The questions were fairly standard, "Why USC?", "What aspect of production did I want to work in?", "What have I been watching lately?", "Did I have any other interests outside of film making?". I guess the only unexpected thing was that he started off the interview by asking me what my questions for him were. Fingers crossed for the decision!


----------



## anon522 (Jan 24, 2019)

Should I be worried that my film hasn't even received any views yet?


----------



## estherk (Jan 24, 2019)

monalisacinema said:


> I received an "interview" on January 10th, although it was not much of an interview at all. It completely caught me off guard that I had received at call from USC... he was a professor who had, as indicated above, "wanted to get a feel" for who the real person was behind my application. The professor mentioned that I was not guaranteed admission at that time, but claimed he was very impressed with my application. I'm not sure how good those odds are, now I am very nervous with the plain possibility being accepted, whereas before the call, I felt I had no chance at all!! Does anybody have any info about this stage?



it's just waiting at this point, which is rough, i'll admit. but if you feel like your interviewer liked you and that it went well then you should feel optimistic about getting in. i didn't do that well on my interview (yet felt like the interviewer still liked my personality) so i knew that at the least i wasn't going to be rejected. despite that i managed to get waitlisted and then got off the waitlist. the good thing about fall applications is that waitlisted folks get guaranteed admissions in the spring. so your chances should be high if you feel good about it.


----------



## monalisacinema (Jan 24, 2019)

How many people get interviews or calls?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question for you guys. I got a waitlist in the spring semester. They said i m being considered for Fall 2019 admission consideration. I will receive the decision by mid-March. Have someone had the situation like me before or right now? I haven't received any interview yet. I m afraid I even don't have a chance to the Fall semester right now.


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 27, 2019)

monalisacinema said:


> How many people get interviews or calls?



I think most people get interviews. There seems to be a few cases where they don't but I assume it's standard.


----------



## EmmaSwan (Jan 27, 2019)

Are these the actual, formal interviews people are getting with the calls? Or are these some preliminary phone calls happening?


----------



## EmmaSwan (Jan 27, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who's applying this year? Let's kill some time here while we wait for results.


I did! First time applying to USC. Last year I applied to AFI for the Directing MFA, got an interview, but didn’t get in, so this year I decided to go for what I thought was the unattainable aka USC! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 27, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> Are these the actual, formal interviews people are getting with the calls? Or are these some preliminary phone calls happening?


It’s definitely an interview, but not formal or super crazy, they’re looking for personality I believe. I assume calls are scheduled for international applicants, but not ones in the similar time zones.


----------



## EmmaSwan (Jan 27, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> It’s definitely an interview, but not formal or super crazy, they’re looking for personality I believe. I assume calls are scheduled for international applicants, but not ones in the similar time zones.


Interesting! I am an international applicant from Canada, so that’s good to know the calls are a possibility soon


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm hoping interviews aren't required at this point, but who knows. ?‍♀️


----------



## estherk (Jan 29, 2019)

i actually think that a small percentage of applicants get interviewed. my interviewer said he only reached out to people he considered top applicants. i imagine usc gets a ton of applications and i doubt they have the time or manpower to talk to most people. usc is unique in that you can still get in without an interview, so not getting one doesn't necessarily mean anything bad. 

i got an e-mail for my interview (because i lived in korea) and it was schedule for 2 days later. it's pretty short notice either way, they seem to like seeing how you are on the spot (at least that is my theory). if you haven't heard anything there's definitely still hope!


----------



## anon522 (Feb 2, 2019)

Just finished Skyping with a faculty member. She's extremely nice, and mostly asked about my application.
Good luck everyone for the interview!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 2, 2019)

anon522 said:


> Just finished Skyping with a faculty member. She's extremely nice, and mostly asked about my application.
> Good luck everyone for the interview!


Congrats! Do you feel like it went well?


----------



## anon522 (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Do you feel like it went well?


I'm not sure because I was a bit nervous but she was very friendly and positive...
She did tell me that she handled 31 applications, 8 of which are interviewed and 4 out of these 8 would later be recommended for the class. But I think it might differ from each faculty member?


----------



## EmmaSwan (Feb 4, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who's applying this year? Let's kill some time here while we wait for results.



Should we be paying attention to our YouSC account for our admittance/rejection, or will we get an email notification? Or both? Does anyone know the expected date?


----------



## estherk (Feb 4, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> Should we be paying attention to our YouSC account for our admittance/rejection, or will we get an email notification? Or both? Does anyone know the expected date?



you get an e-mail that has your decision in it. you only get a notification from yousc if you are accepted (with an official letter from the school), but that happens several days after the preliminary e-mail. i'm not sure about the dates, though.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 6, 2019)

I just got a Skype interview!


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi! Late to the party but have applied and was interviewed this week. What’s the next step/when do we hear back? Trying to distract myself with work but it’s been a struggle


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 7, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> Hi! Late to the party but have applied and was interviewed this week. What’s the next step/when do we hear back? Trying to distract myself with work but it’s been a struggle



Yea I have the same question. Did anybody ask when are they sending out acceptance or rejection letters? I had my interview last month and was told by some guy from the administration: "You'll hear from us on March"... but when exactly???


----------



## addik (Feb 11, 2019)

Just registered! 

Sent in my application for Fall 2019 but I ran into some problems getting my transcript of records from my MA program (they only cleared my transcript now and I still have to wait for a few days to get it). Initially, they didn't ask for my transcript but only asked for it before the holidays started which explains why I am pretty delayed. I wonder how that would play in my application.

In any case, do they schedule interviews all throughout the month or will they be done by interviews at this point? Thanks!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 12, 2019)

Last time, the first batch of acceptances came out the morning after the Oscars, and that was March 4th!


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 12, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Last time, the first batch of acceptances came out the morning after the Oscars, and that was March 4th!



Haha wow gotta love that timing  thanks!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 12, 2019)

But this year... Oscars are... February 24th. So... who knows? ?


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 12, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> But this year... Oscars are... February 24th. So... who knows? ?



?? ahh forgot about that! You’re so right, who knows indeed - we’ll just see what happens


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 12, 2019)

Are you guys looking at your vimeo region views? How much do you think that has to play in it?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 13, 2019)

I don’t have premium, so I can’t view region, but I can see how many impressions I get from slideroom by looking at the source URL tab. Not sure how accurate it is, but it’s something!


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 13, 2019)

How do you do that? haha please share


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 13, 2019)

Also I may be looking into this way too far (but aren't we all for subscribing to this website), but how many views does an accepted applicant get on average?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 14, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Awesome stuff!  Now with the new built in Application Tracker you can even attach these files with the applications in the tracker. @JLWilco, @Michel Lichand, @Olivia Song @Teddy @IndecisiveElle @Operator @Jason - Can you add them to your applications that were imported from the Google Sheets?
> 
> I can attach some of them if you're unable.





monalisacinema said:


> Also I may be looking into this way too far (but aren't we all for subscribing to this website), but how many views does an accepted applicant get on average?



This is what you will see on your analytics page to do this. Then I saw some “impressions” from slideroom, which may mean they watched it or it may mean they just opened my application. I don’t know. But I know that my interviewer saw it at least, so it could be coming from one of the “unknown” URLs or who knows!


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you! But ahhh this is complete torture.... can't they just rip off the bandaid now!


----------



## anon522 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey, just want to ask if anyone else received an email regarding financial document? I received one this morning asking me to send proof of financial statement. Tbh, I don’t have sufficient fund for now and I did apply for financial aid. But as I scroll through this website, they usually ask for one after sending out acceptance. And the email said if I don’t provide one they can’t continue with my application...
Does this mean I’m basically out because I don’t have enough funding in my document? I mean I’m still waiting for the financial aid results... Anyone has any idea how to respond? :s


----------



## MildTabasco (Feb 15, 2019)

anon522 said:


> Hey, just want to ask if anyone else received an email regarding financial document? I received one this morning asking me to send proof of financial statement. Tbh, I don’t have sufficient fund for now and I did apply for financial aid. But as I scroll through this website, they usually ask for one after sending out acceptance. And the email said if I don’t provide one they can’t continue with my application...
> Does this mean I’m basically out because I don’t have enough funding in my document? I mean I’m still waiting for the financial aid results... Anyone has any idea how to respond? :s



Nope, nothing about financial documents. Did you have an interview? I guess it can be seen as a good thing depending on how you see it.


----------



## anon522 (Feb 15, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Nope, nothing about financial documents. Did you have an interview? I guess it can be seen as a good thing depending on how you see it.


I did have an interview.
Well, I guess I’m just gonna wait and hope they cut me some slack on the financial thing...


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 15, 2019)

anon522 said:


> I did have an interview.
> Well, I guess I’m just gonna wait and hope they cut me some slack on the financial thing...


I would definitely call in and ask. That is a admin question.


----------



## anon522 (Feb 15, 2019)

monalisacinema said:


> I would definitely call in and ask. That is a admin question.



Thanks for the advice! I definitely will on Monday. I figure it’s already weekend.


----------



## estherk (Feb 15, 2019)

anon522 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I definitely will on Monday. I figure it’s already weekend.



it's a holiday on monday, so wait until tuesday!


----------



## anon522 (Feb 15, 2019)

estherk said:


> it's a holiday on monday, so wait until tuesday!


Thanks for info!


----------



## anon522 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey guys check your YouSC! I just got email telling me to check in and it says I am accepted!!! 
Thank you everyone for the support during these times!


----------



## Laika (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi everyone, just want to ask if I am refused coz I haven't got any message from USC. It's already feb 16 and I guess all the interviews have finished... : (


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 16, 2019)

anon522 said:


> Hey guys check your YouSC! I just got email telling me to check in and it says I am accepted!!!
> Thank you everyone for the support during these times!



That's so exciting!!! Congrats! Are you an international applicant or domestic?


----------



## anon522 (Feb 16, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> That's so exciting!!! Congrats! Are you an international applicant or domestic?



I am an international applicant.


----------



## Deb F (Feb 16, 2019)

anon522 said:


> I am an international applicant.


I am also an international student and I got an email today that requested the proof of financial support and a copy of passport. May I ask you that did they ask you to submit those documents?


----------



## Shuly (Feb 16, 2019)

I am just assuming, all the admission letters are gonna be out by this weekend?


----------



## Sofacan (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm applying this December and was wondering if anyone would be open to sharing their art/videography entries? Would love to be inspired for the next coming months. I'd definitely be interested in PM'ing as well!


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 16, 2019)

Wait... that is historically early for a decision letter from USC... The earliest decision date on this data base is March 1st. Does that mean the entire decision process is early this year and the Americans will know in the next coming week?


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 16, 2019)

Also, have any domestic students received an acceptance yet? Or are they just simply rolling out the internationals first


----------



## Gary Li (Feb 16, 2019)

wait they were rolling out 3am on a Saturday morning??


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2019)

monalisacinema said:


> The earliest decision date on this data base is March 1st.


They're messing with us.


----------



## wknowles (Feb 17, 2019)

Just got my admission letter!!!


----------



## MildTabasco (Feb 17, 2019)

I got in! 

@monalisacinema I'm American, but working overseas.


----------



## mvanderberg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just got my acceptance letter!!! Holy moly, I’m in shock. I’m a domestic student too, so I think they are all rolling out now!


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 17, 2019)

BIG CONGRATS to y’all who’ve got in!!! So proud ahhhh go celebrate!! I got an acceptance to the MA program but still waiting on the MFA and still very terrified ?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 17, 2019)

CONGRATS! No word yet on my end. Feeling nervous. ?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

wknowles said:


> Just got my admission letter!!!





MildTabasco said:


> I got in!
> 
> @monalisacinema I'm American, but working overseas.





mvanderberg1 said:


> Just got my acceptance letter!!! Holy moly, I’m in shock. I’m a domestic student too, so I think they are all rolling out now!


Contrasts everyone! That's awesome.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

wknowles said:


> Just got my admission letter!!!


Please add your application to the tracker when you can!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 17, 2019)

I got in!


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 17, 2019)

monalisacinema said:


> I got in!


congrats!!! quick question: did u find out now because u just woke up? or did it just happen like ten minutes ago?


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 17, 2019)

Lol should I be worried I haven’t heard back from the MFA yet? Is this a rolling thing or an instant thing


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 17, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> Lol should I be worried I haven’t heard back from the MFA yet? Is this a rolling thing or an instant thing


 Usually, it is a rolling basis over the course of a few weekends. I'm worried, but that is just my nature. ?


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 17, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Usually, it is a rolling basis over the course of a few weekends. I'm worried, but that is just my nature. ?


Ahh ok! Thanks yeah same here ?


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 17, 2019)

There is still a lot of time people! Don't start worrying yet. And i live in Chicago, so I just woke up around 9am and the email came at like 3am central time.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 17, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got in! Does the letter specify anything regarding financial aid?


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 17, 2019)

Not yet, no. Does anyone know when the admitted student visit day is?


----------



## osmosisjonesiz (Feb 17, 2019)

I got my acceptance email this morning!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

osmosisjonesiz said:


> I got my acceptance email this morning!


Congrats! ? be sure to update your application in the tracker with the correct status and choose "post as update" when you save.


----------



## MildTabasco (Feb 17, 2019)

Congrats everyone!

@ the people who have been accepted. Would you like to make another private group or thread for housing? I'm living overseas, so I can't really just up and check out LA apartments. Would be good to room with other SCA people, I don't really care about gender.

@Chris W is there a way to make a private group?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> @ the people who have been accepted. Would you like to make another private group or thread for housing? I'm living overseas, so I can't really just up and check out LA apartments. Would be good to room with other SCA people, I don't really care about gender.
> 
> @Chris W is there a way to make a private group?


I'll look into adding the private group feature back to the site tomorrow.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> @ the people who have been accepted. Would you like to make another private group or thread for housing? I'm living overseas, so I can't really just up and check out LA apartments. Would be good to room with other SCA people, I don't really care about gender.
> 
> @Chris W is there a way to make a private group?


You can also create a housing thread here in the meantime:






						Housing and City Discussion
					

Where to live during film school?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 18, 2019)

Think they will still send out acceptances next weekend, people who study the stats? ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Feb 18, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Think they will still send out acceptances next weekend, people who study the stats? ?



i had a dream dude....that i got in and i woke up and checked my phone expecting to get emails..../nothing/ now i’m concerned that maybe we do hear back first week of march last week of feb ugh


----------



## estherk (Feb 18, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> @ the people who have been accepted. Would you like to make another private group or thread for housing? I'm living overseas, so I can't really just up and check out LA apartments. Would be good to room with other SCA people, I don't really care about gender.
> 
> @Chris W is there a way to make a private group?



i doubt sca people will post listings until the end of the semester but there are usc housing groups on fb. if you search on fb you should find them.


----------



## d890 (Feb 19, 2019)

If I haven't even received an interview yet, I guess that means I'm out? ?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> If I haven't even received an interview yet, I guess that means I'm out? ?


 
People get in with or without interviews, so you’re not out!


----------



## wknowles (Feb 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> If I haven't even received an interview yet, I guess that means I'm out? ?


 You may have the chance to waitlist, or perhaps they'll reach out to you later for an interview. Admissions emails have already been sent for some. I received mine Feb. 15. However, I don't know of anyone who's gotten in without an interview...


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

Who's ready for weekend #2???


----------



## ssss1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi all, new to the site.
I got a change in my decision status, it says:

We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2019 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts. 

To receive your official offer of admission, you must first demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition and living expenses for yourself and, if applicable, your spouse and/or any children intending to travel with you to USC for the duration of your coursework.

Does this mean I am accepted?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

ssss1 said:


> Hi all, new to the site.
> I got a change in my decision status, it says:
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2019 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...


 
Sounds like it!!! When did you get it?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 22, 2019)

ssss1 said:


> Hi all, new to the site.
> I got a change in my decision status, it says:
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2019 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...



Are you an international student? Because, from what I've read, that's always how they coach acceptance for international students, since there's a few more steps in the process before they can "officially" let you in (namely proof of the ability to pay, as this letter suggests.)

So barring any complications there: yes, you are in. So congrats!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

ssss1 said:


> Hi all, new to the site.
> I got a change in my decision status, it says:
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2019 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...


That's awesome! Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ssss1 (Feb 22, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Sounds like it!!! When did you get it?



Hi! February 15th. Have received similar message?



Septopus7 said:


> Are you an international student? Because, from what I've read, that's always how they coach acceptance for international students, since there's a few more steps in the process before they can "officially" let you in (namely proof of the ability to pay, as this letter suggests.)
> 
> So barring any complications there: yes, you are in. So congrats!



I am an international student. Oh thank you! I sent the financial proof but then the academic eligibility notification disappeared! I'm so worried now :0 guess this means I'll just have to wait until the letter comes out, right?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

Someone on Twitter apparently got accepted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098832069927583744


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Someone on Twitter apparently got accepted:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098832069927583744



I have seen at least 4 people on Twitter get accepted last weekend. I’m obsessing. @Septopus7 what say you that there are odds that more acceptances go out tonight?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I have seen at least 4 people on Twitter get accepted last weekend.


OOh if you see some post them here.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

I've rediscovered the site's Twitter profile and having fun browsing Twitter.



			https://twitter.com/FilmSchoolOrg


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey All,

I got accepted on the 20th. Hit me up if you have any questions. 

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

HankScorpio said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got accepted on the 20th. Hit me up if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!



Congrats! Is the letter dated the 20th? Usually, it is only on the weekends.


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks! The letter is dated February 20, 2019. My Graduate Decision Status page on youUS is still blank though. Maybe it will be updated this weekend?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

HankScorpio said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got accepted on the 20th. Hit me up if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Nice! Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker to help others!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 22, 2019)

Freaking out doesn’t help, and yet I’m still not sure how I will sleep tonight. ?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Freaking out doesn’t help, and yet I’m still not sure how I will sleep tonight. ?


Are they really sending out now? You should start a recommended film list in the lounge to get distracted. 






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org
				




I have a screener of Blackkklansman I'll probably watch tonight.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> start a recommended film list in the lounge to get distracted.


Done.





__





						Icebreakers - What Film or TV show are you watching tonight?
					

I'm watching a screener of Blackkklansman. :)



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone get news last night?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Congrats @wknowles !!!





__





						USC Film Production Fall 2019
					

First time applying. Notified via email. Letter in youSC portal.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## wknowles (Feb 23, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Congrats @wknowles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I visited campus last Thursday before I interviewed at Chapman. They told me only 4% if applicants were admitted this year so congrats to all who were! There will be a grad student orientation on April 5 for all admitted students!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 23, 2019)

wknowles said:


> Thank you! I visited campus last Thursday before I interviewed at Chapman. They told me only 4% if applicants were admitted this year so congrats to all who were! There will be a grad student orientation on April 5 for all admitted students!



Did you love the campus??? Any idea if more acceptances are going out?


----------



## wknowles (Feb 23, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> Did you love the campus??? Any idea if more acceptances are going out?


The campus was amazing. Really beautiful campus. I have no idea if there are more acceptances going out. I know the waitlist still goes out, which is basically an acceptance for spring.


----------



## Shuly (Feb 23, 2019)

Probably there won't be any more letters?


----------



## addik (Feb 23, 2019)

Hoping for more letters, or at the very least, being accepted in the waitlist.

Praying for everyone as well


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 23, 2019)

wknowles said:


> Thank you! I visited campus last Thursday before I interviewed at Chapman. They told me only 4% if applicants were admitted this year so congrats to all who were! There will be a grad student orientation on April 5 for all admitted students!



Interesting! Who told you that only 4% of applicants were accepted this year? Did you get a call from the professor who interviewed you?


----------



## wknowles (Feb 23, 2019)

HankScorpio said:


> Interesting! Who told you that only 4% of applicants were accepted this year? Did you get a call from the professor who interviewed you?


The admissions office for SCA.


----------



## wknowles (Feb 23, 2019)

wknowles said:


> The admissions office for SCA.





HankScorpio said:


> Interesting! Who told you that only 4% of applicants were accepted this year? Did you get a call from the professor who interviewed you?


I got a letter from the dean first in my youSC portal. Then an email from the sca school a few days later.


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 23, 2019)

wknowles said:


> I got a letter from the dean first in my youSC portal. Then an email from the sca school a few days later.



Cool, that's dope. Ha, it's weird to think that we'll actually probably meet each other at the grad student orientation.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

__





						USC Film & TV Production Fall 2019
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




Another acceptance! Congrats @HankScorpio !!!


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 23, 2019)

Chris W said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris!


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 24, 2019)

If we haven’t heard back yet, did we not get in/or we’re on the waitlist? I’ve been waiting on edge because I wanna accept the MA offer already ?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 24, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> If we haven’t heard back yet, did we not get in/or we’re on the waitlist? I’ve been waiting on edge because I wanna accept the MA offer already ?



Wondering the same thing.


----------



## venusasaboi (Feb 24, 2019)

y'all i am trying to have a "whatever happens, happens" kind of attitude but i'm just a big ball of anxiety right now


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 25, 2019)

My interview felt really good, so I'm hoping that means something, but who knows! How did everyone interviewed and still waiting to hear feel?


----------



## Art1014 (Feb 27, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> My interview felt really good, so I'm hoping that means something, but who knows! How did everyone interviewed and still waiting to hear feel?


I JUST WANNA KNOW ALREADY AHHH


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey USC Production folk, quick question for any of you who were admitted recently. Since the letters for many of you were released a couple weekends back, I was just wondering if any of you had gotten your physical letters in the mail yet. Just to try and figure out some type of timetable for when I should expect one. In particular, I guess I'm asking @anon522, @wknowles, @MildTabasco, @mvanderberg1, @monalisacinema, and @osmosisjonesiz.


----------



## monalisacinema (Feb 27, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Hey USC Production folk, quick question for any of you who were admitted recently. Since the letters for many of you were released a couple weekends back, I was just wondering if any of you had gotten your physical letters in the mail yet. Just to try and figure out some type of timetable for when I should expect one. In particular, I guess I'm asking @anon522, @wknowles, @MildTabasco, @mvanderberg1, @monalisacinema, and @osmosisjonesiz.


Got mine yesterday


----------



## MildTabasco (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey, I work overseas, so I wont get a physical copy. They said they don't send them out if you live outside of the States.


----------



## mvanderberg1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I got a physical letter on Monday!


----------



## EmmaSwan (Feb 28, 2019)

mvanderberg1 said:


> I got a physical letter on Monday!



So has everyone heard back by now? Still crickets on my end. I’m from Canada. Hoping for the best ?


----------



## EmmaSwan (Feb 28, 2019)

Did non-US applicants hear back via YouSC? Or physical letter? Has anyone received a rejection yet? Asking because I am unable to get my mail as I am traveling but hoping I find out via email YouSC first. Congrsts to everyone who got in!!!


----------



## rudyroaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Do you guys who got in know the people who interviewed you?


----------



## wknowles (Mar 1, 2019)

rudyroaster said:


> Do you guys who got in know the people who interviewed you?


You mean personally?


----------



## Deb F (Mar 1, 2019)

rudyroaster said:


> Do you guys who got in know the people who interviewed you?


I don't know the faculty who interviewed me but I did a little research about him before the interview! Saw all the reels on his website.


----------



## TayTay (Mar 1, 2019)

I just called the admissions office and the person on the phone quickly told me that letters were still being sent out. So, like myself, if you haven't gotten anything yet, don't give up hope.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 1, 2019)

Here’s to hoping we all hear good news by the morning!


----------



## Yijie Yan (Mar 1, 2019)

Hoping for good news


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 2, 2019)

fingers crossed for everyone!! I know exactly how you feel and can’t wait for an answer ???


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 2, 2019)

So weird we haven’t heard anyone get on the waitlist yet even! Agh! This will be a hard night to sleep.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 3, 2019)

Nothin’.


----------



## HarryMelodies (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey everybody,

I've checked in on this forum from time to time over the past few months and I thought I'd finally chime in-

I got my acceptance letter to the program a few hours ago. This was an email, still nothing on you.usc.edu for anyone wondering. I applied way back in November and had a lovely phone call with a faculty member in January. I'll add my info to the tracker soon.

I definitely think there's truth in these admittance letters going out on a rolling basis. I first heard from the department about a week and a half ago, after the first wave of admittance letters came out, and they were asking me for a copy of my high school transcripts. I didn't think these would be necessary since I dropped out of high school. I sent them the transcripts last Wednesday and got this letter today. I imagine I would have been notified sooner if all my information was on file.

I'm very stoked right now.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 4, 2019)

HarryMelodies said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I've checked in on this forum from time to time over the past few months and I thought I'd finally chime in-
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!!!! Also, love the wild and heart photo!


----------



## Yijie Yan (Mar 6, 2019)

Just hoping for some news! ?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 8, 2019)

Some other departments have been hearing waitlists and rejections, so things seem to be moving along!


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 11, 2019)

Does anyone know how late the notifications go? I still haven’t heard anything and it’s kinda mid-March now


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 11, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> Does anyone know how late the notifications go? I still haven’t heard anything and it’s kinda mid-March now


It’s SUPER HARD to say, but I called and asked if I still had a shot in the middle of last week, and she told me that I still had a few weeks and not to worry. ?


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 11, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> It’s SUPER HARD to say, but I called and asked if I still had a shot in the middle of last week, and she told me that I still had a few weeks and not to worry. ?


Amazing ok thanks! I guess maybe end of March then?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 11, 2019)

I just got the email.... I’m WAITLISTED!!!! ??????????????????


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> I just got the email.... I’m WAITLISTED!!!! ??????????????????


Yay!!! Congratulations! That means you’re in for spring worst-case right? Was it an actual email of via portal (Sorry enquiring minds)


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm also waitlisted!


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm waitlisted!! 

I have a question about it. It said: If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the fall 2019 semester, we will offer you admission to our spring 2020 class. 

Does this mean I will be admitted to the program anyway?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yaxing Lin said:


> I'm waitlisted!!
> 
> I have a question about it. It said: If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the fall 2019 semester, we will offer you admission to our spring 2020 class.
> 
> Does this mean I will be admitted to the program anyway?



Yup, pretty much, if past years are any indication. One of the perks of the Production program that the other USC schools do not have, since they do take in Spring admissions.


----------



## TayTay (Mar 11, 2019)

I GOT IN ON THE WAITLIST!!!!!!!!! ??????????


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 11, 2019)

ME TOO FRIENDS CONGRATS WOOOOOO


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 11, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!!! A question to all: did you have an interview? Just wondering if it's possible to get in without an interview


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 11, 2019)

sa96 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!! A question to all: did you have an interview? Just wondering if it's possible to get in without an interview



I didn't have an interview


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 11, 2019)

sa96 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!! A question to all: did you have an interview? Just wondering if it's possible to get in without an interview


I did have an interview but I've definitely seen acceptance posts from people who didn't do an interview


----------



## TayTay (Mar 11, 2019)

I also had a phone interview. She told me my video sample was “stunning” lmao.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes, I had a Skype interview!


----------



## JoannaFern (Mar 11, 2019)

I got waitlisted too!!! I'll be there in spring come hell or high water! If anybody else who's been waitlisted/will be attending Spring 2019 wants to get in touch, I'd love to meet my future classmates!


----------



## addik (Mar 12, 2019)

Anyone has access to the youSC portal? Well, I just got an email from USC asking me if I could send another version of my transcript, and youSC isn't working for me.

Hmmm.... ??


----------



## TheDirector (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey Guys I've been a long time lurker here  I too got on the waitlist for Production and I was wondering, does accepting the waitlist mean that you have an obligation to accept either a position in the fall if it opens up or the one in spring 2020 (sort of like an ED)? I ask because I am still waiting to hear back on decisions from a couple of other schools and don't want to commit to anything before I know!


----------



## TayTay (Mar 12, 2019)

TheDirector said:


> Hey Guys I've been a long time lurker here  I too got on the waitlist for Production and I was wondering, does accepting the waitlist mean that you have an obligation to accept either a position in the fall if it opens up or the one in spring 2020 (sort of like an ED)? I ask because I am still waiting to hear back on decisions from a couple of other schools and don't want to commit to anything before I know!


I assume you would still have to pay the 1000 to secure your spot either way


----------



## JMcCormack (Mar 12, 2019)

I got on the waitlist!


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 12, 2019)

I submitted my second application for MFA Film & TV production on Dec 10th, 2018. (it already passed the deadline, but the admission push back the deadline for me, cause I failed on last term Spring 2019.) I guess it is the latest submission. I saw a lot of people get interview notification. But I didn't hear any news from USC. I start to feel anxiety.


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 12, 2019)

addik said:


> Anyone has access to the youSC portal? Well, I just got an email from USC asking me if I could send another version of my transcript, and youSC isn't working for me.
> 
> Hmmm.... ??


Mine wasn’t working either - try asking them if there’s a direct email you can send your transcript to or wait a couple days to see if youSC is just taking a weirdly long time to update ?


----------



## addik (Mar 12, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> Mine wasn’t working either - try asking them if there’s a direct email you can send your transcript to or wait a couple days to see if youSC is just taking a weirdly long time to update ?


Yep, already sent them through the direct email address they gave me! It's a pretty weird situation overall, since I can't imagine them asking me to reupload my transcript if they were just going to outright reject me there and then (and this is after my MA uni here held my transcript for months even after the deadline pass for bureaucratic reasons).

I guess I just have to wait for this to sort out to get a clear answer. Congrats to everyone who got waitlisted, I hope I get to join you, one way or another!


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Mar 12, 2019)

TheDirector said:


> Hey Guys I've been a long time lurker here  I too got on the waitlist for Production and I was wondering, does accepting the waitlist mean that you have an obligation to accept either a position in the fall if it opens up or the one in spring 2020 (sort of like an ED)? I ask because I am still waiting to hear back on decisions from a couple of other schools and don't want to commit to anything before I know!


Yes, I emailed the admission office, they told me it’s Guaranteed for Spring 2020 but waitlisted for Spring 2019.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yaxing Lin said:


> Yes, I emailed the admission office, they told me it’s Guaranteed for Spring 2020 but waitlisted for Spring 2019.
> 
> Congratulations!!!



Congrats !! May I ask when you submitted your applications?


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Mar 12, 2019)

JOZHOU0531 said:


> Congrats !! May I ask when you submitted your applications?


I remember it was two days before the deadline, so it was around Nov 13.


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yaxing Lin said:


> I remember it was two days before the deadline, so it was around Nov 13.



Appreciate your info. Cuz I submitted on Dec 10th. And I didn't hear anything back from USC. So I try to figure out how's the process going.


----------



## Art1014 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yaxing Lin said:


> Yes, I emailed the admission office, they told me it’s Guaranteed for Spring 2020 but waitlisted for Spring 2019.
> 
> Congratulations!!!


wait sry just to clarify you meant guaranteed for Spring 2020 but waitlisted for FALL 2019 right


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Mar 12, 2019)

Art1014 said:


> wait sry just to clarify you meant guaranteed for Spring 2020 but waitlisted for FALL 2019 right


Ohh right! Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all, I just joined this conversation quite late.. but I applied back in November and haven't still heard anything. I'm hoping for the best. All of this feedback is super helpful! Congrats for those of you who got accepted and interviews!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 19, 2019)

Any ideas if we receive a mailed version or our waitlist letter or is it just the emailed version?


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 20, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Any ideas if we receive a mailed version or our waitlist letter or is it just the emailed version?


I believe I saw someone earlier mention in this thread that they were sending out letters but that it would be a few weeks!


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 20, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> So has everyone heard back by now? Still crickets on my end. I’m from Canada. Hoping for the best ?


Have you heard anything back yet? Best of luck!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 20, 2019)

starrcinema said:


> Have you heard anything back yet? Best of luck!



I was there on Monday for an info session and they said they should be finishing up MFA applications by the end of this week.


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 20, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> I was there on Monday for an info session and they said they should be finishing up MFA applications by the end of this week.


So maybe they'll send out more emails next Monday? I see a lot of you guys heard back on a Monday lol


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 20, 2019)

starrcinema said:


> Hi all, I just joined this conversation quite late.. but I applied back in November and haven't still heard anything. I'm hoping for the best. All of this feedback is super helpful! Congrats for those of you who got accepted and interviews!


Welcome! I still haven’t heard anything yet either :-/


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey all -- I was looking through previous admitted information and I see that 78 people were accepted to Film and Television Production for fall of 2018 (last year) and I've been keeping up with those of you who were accepted for this fall (and spring) and only 9 people were admitted? Does that mean that a lot more people have a chance? I'm low key freaking out lol.


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 20, 2019)

starrcinema said:


> Hey all -- I was looking through previous admitted information and I see that 78 people were accepted to Film and Television Production for fall of 2018 (last year) and I've been keeping up with those of you who were accepted for this fall (and spring) and only 9 people were admitted? Does that mean that a lot more people have a chance? I'm low key freaking out lol.


I mean 9 people that use this message board. What about all the people accepted who haven’t posted on this message board?


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey everyone, it was my 2nd time I applied to USC, and this time I got accepted, BUT I applied for scholarship, and still didn’t receive any letter about this...
And I need to provide proof of financial support, which I cant do fully until I know any details about scholarship.. is there chance that I can miss my spot if I keep waiting for the scholarship letter?


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

Generic rejection letter... BOOOOO!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 21, 2019)

d890 said:


> Generic rejection letter... BOOOOO!


That sucks  how did you get the news?


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

sa96 said:


> That sucks  how did you get the news?


I got an email to sign in to my application and read my decision. Thank god I am in the fortunate position of having two great schools to choose from.


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 21, 2019)

d890 said:


> I got an email to sign in to my application and read my decision. Thank god I am in the fortunate position of having two great schools to choose from.


Great! What other 2 schools?


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> Great! What other 2 schools?


AFI & Tisch


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 21, 2019)

d890 said:


> AFI & Tisch


Congrats!! Both those schools are amazing!!


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

sa96 said:


> Congrats!! Both those schools are amazing!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey all! I didn’t get in. Just thought I would follow through and post my results. I got an email telling me to check YouSC where as someone said above, a generic rejection letter was waiting for me, sadly. This is my second year applying to complete my MFA. I had an interview at AFI last year and was rejected, so this year I thought I’d go for USC and was rejected once again so i’m now contemplating if I’ll go for another try. However I’ve worked on 2 Netflix series and 1 Netflix feature, Directed 2 short films that both went through the film festival circuit i wonder if I should just keep working in production and forgo school!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> However I’ve worked on 2 Netflix series and 1 Netflix feature, Directed 2 short films that both went through the film festival circuit i wonder if I should just keep working in production and forgo school!


No reason not to do both!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 21, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> Hey all! I didn’t get in. Just thought I would follow through and post my results. I got an email telling me to check YouSC where as someone said above, a generic rejection letter was waiting for me, sadly. This is my second year applying to complete my MFA. I had an interview at AFI last year and was rejected, so this year I thought I’d go for USC and was rejected once again so i’m now contemplating if I’ll go for another try. However I’ve worked on 2 Netflix series and 1 Netflix feature, Directed 2 short films that both went through the film festival circuit i wonder if I should just keep working in production and forgo school!


Honestly, that’s a really really impressive portfolio!! I’m very shocked you didn’t get in but I genuinely think that you could be successful without school if you keep working hard in production! 

I’m a fellow Canadian too and I still haven’t heard back yet but I’m positive I’m just next in line to get a rejection letter. Can I ask how you got into production and what your experience was like making short films and going through the festival circuit? I am trying to do the same thing myself right now and would love advice!


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 21, 2019)

Chris W said:


> No reason not to do both!


Would love to but have to get in first! I’m 34 so if I try again next year I’ll be 35 going int school. Now, age isn’t a bar


sa96 said:


> Honestly, that’s a really really impressive portfolio!! I’m very shocked you didn’t get in but I genuinely think that you could be successful without school if you keep working hard in production!
> 
> I’m a fellow Canadian too and I still haven’t heard back yet but I’m positive I’m just next in line to get a rejection letter. Can I ask how you got into production and what your experience was like making short films and going through the festival circuit? I am trying to do the same thing myself right now and would love advice!


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 21, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> Would love to but have to get in first! I’m 34 so if I try again next year I’ll be 35 going int school. Now, age isn’t a bar


Well my fingers are still crossed for you that there’s a chance! I’m not sure either, perhaps I’ll never know! Those I work with in the industry encouraged me to go to school too because they felt I’d be well suited for it and many wrote my letters of recommendation as well but who knows. I started working as a Director’s Assistant, an executive producer’s assistant. I also worked as a graphic designer for art departments and am now an IATSE Art Director Assistant Permittee. I originally made my 2 films for my AFI application last year and when that didn’t work out I hit the festival circuit and thankfully both films screened at 6 different festivals including one this past weekend in Philly and it’s been a great experience meeting other filmmakers and many had good insights into whether or not film school was worth it. They’ll be hearing about this today! Feel free to message me privately and we can exchange details! Is that an option on here?


----------



## EmmaSwan (Mar 21, 2019)

Also I just wanted to say, congrats to all that made it! This is your time! Sending you all of the luck with scholarship efforts and moving to LA et al! Make it happen!!!


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

EmmaSwan said:


> Also I just wanted to say, congrats to all that made it! This is your time! Sending you all of the luck with scholarship efforts and moving to LA et al! Make it happen!!!


 wow, u ve got an amazong portfolio! I dont get why you were not accepted. U should keep working and keep applying for the next year, I believe you ll make a great impact on the industry! So, keep moving forward!


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

I just got an email from USC saying that I wasnt selected for any scholarhip this year, and I can get in if I just pay for tuition, which is impossible for me as international student from middle class family -(
I guess, I ll have to politely decline the offer and try again


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 22, 2019)

Otavi. said:


> I just got an email from USC saying that I wasnt selected for any scholarhip this year, and I can get in if I just pay for tuition, which is impossible for me as international student from middle class family -(
> I guess, I ll have to politely decline the offer and try again



That is so strange. This is the first email you got from them too? I'm sorry


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> That is so strange. This is the first email you got from them too? I'm sorry



not exactly, I ve receievd letter a month ago sayiing that I can be accepeted and need to send documents showing my financial support in order to get an official letter and start process regarding visa and staff. And I asked if I got any scholarship, and just yesterday got this email - sorry u were not selected and u should get back to the admission and provide all documents if u still intend to attend usc.


----------



## Otavi. (Mar 22, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> That is so strange. This is the first email you got from them too? I'm sorry


nono, maybe I said in a wrong way -) I recieved a regular confirmation letter that I m academically admitted for the program, and in order to receive an official letter, I need to provide proof of fin.support. And that's it. I m sure its a common thing. If I could pay tuition I would join USC this year )) However, the only thing I found strange is that its been more than 3 weeks since the first letter when I finally got rejection about my scholarship


----------



## starrcinema (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey all - I was rejected this morning, same thing as others said with getting an email with a generic letter. I'm quite destroyed (been sobbing all morning lol) but I know I'll be ok in the future! I'm graduating from CalArts Film Production program in May and I'm excited to start my future and see where screenwriting and directing takes me. I wish you all success!!! <3


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2019)

starrcinema said:


> I'm graduating from CalArts Film Production program in


Dude that's awesome. Break out into the real world for a while. Take a breather. There are a ton of film jobs here in Hwood that you can do in the meantime. Apply again next year.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I m curious has everyone got the decision already? Or maybe someone still waiting for their decision as me?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I m curious has everyone got the decision already? Or maybe someone still waiting for their decision as me?


It’s sounds like most have but not all. Maybe give it a week and then call if you’ve heard nothing. ?‍♀️ I don’t think that people accepting have to do so until April 15th, but there are a few people who have been waitlisted.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> It’s sounds like most have but not all. Maybe give it a week and then call if you’ve heard nothing. ?‍♀️ I don’t think that people accepting have to do so until April 15th, but there are a few people who have been waitlisted.



Yea, that is what my plan now. I called them last Monday, they said they were going to give out all the decision by last week, but I haven’t heard back anything yet.


----------



## nwyrkrj (Mar 26, 2019)

d890 said:


> Generic rejection letter... BOOOOO!


What did it say?
Can you share it?
Redacted as necessary of course.


----------



## filmperson (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi,

I got accepted on Monday but I'm an international student from Australia and without a scholarship I can't pay the tuition. Are there any other international students with the same issue/people with ideas of how to pay?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 27, 2019)

filmperson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got accepted on Monday but I'm an international student from Australia and without a scholarship I can't pay the tuition. Are there any other international students with the same issue/people with ideas of how to pay?



Congratulations!!! Did you receive the offer with email or they told you to check your YOUSC portal? I m so anxious


----------



## filmperson (Mar 27, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you receive the offer with email or they told you to check your YOUSC portal? I m so anxious


They told me to check my portal. I was thrilled until I realised I couldn't afford it.


----------



## MildTabasco (Mar 28, 2019)

filmperson said:


> They told me to check my portal. I was thrilled until I realised I couldn't afford it.


I would look into Government loan schemes. I see Australia has quite a few. Perhaps you can see if you qualify for any of those? I'm looking everywhere for loans, and you'll be surprised how much money there is out there if you look for it!

For those of you who didn't get in, don't worry and don't give up! Everyone has a different path. I made a short film nearly 8 years ago that did international rounds and got sold, but unfortunately even after that, I couldn't find enough money to afford living expenses. So I worked in semi-related fields and built up a career in advertising, writing and marketing. It's up to you to see it as a waste of time, but now, 8 years out, my experiences have shaped me into a more mature person and filmmaker. I've had the chance to chat with some well-known filmmakers and literally every single one says one thing: observe life, live it, and make a film.

Film school isn't a substitute for grit, it's just another tool that you can use to your advantage. Whether or not you utilise it is up to you. There will always be times when you are rejected. As an artist, this is the most important thing to learn. UCLA rejected me for their undergrad film program. My response was to keep working on it and I made that film I mentioned previously. At one festival, it played with films from UCLA and USC's grad program that spent north of 20K for production, and I was some 20 year old undergrad who studied literature, but had enough heart to believe that there was a story worth telling. School can't teach you that, so if you really and truly want to make films, look to yourself for validation and keep moving forward.


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 3, 2019)

guys, has anyone applied for Assistantships? when should we apply for it and what are the chances?


----------



## HarryMelodies (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm not sure about all the departments, but for Film & Television Production students are awarded positions as Student Assistants as part of their financial aid package. You have to wait until your second semester until you're eligible, since they want you to get acclimated to the school before working in a class. As far as I know I don't think it's something you apply for.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Apr 3, 2019)

HarryMelodies said:


> I'm not sure about all the departments, but for Film & Television Production students are awarded positions as Student Assistants as part of their financial aid package. You have to wait until your second semester until you're eligible, since they want you to get acclimated to the school before working in a class. As far as I know I don't think it's something you apply for.



In that case, do you need to apply for financial aid through the school to get a SA position?


----------



## HarryMelodies (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure. I'd imagine that's the case, but to get a definitive answer you should reach out to the school.


----------



## estherk (Apr 4, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> In that case, do you need to apply for financial aid through the school to get a SA position?



no anyone can apply


----------



## HarryMelodies (Apr 4, 2019)

estherk said:


> no anyone can apply



How do you apply?


----------



## estherk (Apr 4, 2019)

HarryMelodies said:


> How do you apply?



i don't think you can apply until your first semester here. but, we all got an e-mail blast with a link to the application not too long ago, although i'm pretty sure it is closed now.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys! Some of us in LA are trying to do an LA gathering- not ‘school’ specific just film school peeps. 

Come! 



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/welcome-los-angeles-peeps.26159/post-169254
		


We’ll do another one at end of summer when everyone is around for school too.


----------



## TheDirector (Apr 20, 2019)

Just got off the waitlist!! Can't believe it!!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDirector said:


> Just got off the waitlist!! Can't believe it!!


Congrats ?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDirector said:


> Just got off the waitlist!! Can't believe it!!



Congrats!!!

How did you find out?


----------



## TheDirector (Apr 20, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> How did you find out?


I got an email to check YouSc and it was posted there!!


----------



## Otavi. (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I just sent a letter to the Admission Office sayong that I can't attend USC this year because of my financial situation.

Hope, someone got off the wait list .
Hope to see you around next years,
cheers!


----------



## mmwhatever (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello everyone and congrats for those who have been accepted!
Can you give me a piece of advice on my application? 
As a writing sample, I chose to write the idea of a feature film. How do think, I need to write just the synopsis or also my idea that I want to convey, what does it mean to me and other stuff like this?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SitcomFan (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone gotten any updates on the status of their waitlist for fall 2019?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

